# Is my gsd pup single/semi-long/long coat?



## aileenbokingo (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi guys! I just recently signed up for this group and I hope we can all be friends! 

So about this thread, I'd like to ask what do you think my GSD pup Aslan's coat would be? Is it single coat, semi-long, or long coat? He is currently 14 weeks old.

Thanks a lot for your help guys! :hugs:


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I don't know, but he's adorable! :wub:


----------



## aileenbokingo (Dec 14, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> I don't know, but he's adorable! :wub:


thanks! yeah I have to agree with what you said, he's real cutie. :blush:


----------



## aileenbokingo (Dec 14, 2012)

Anyway, here's a picture of his mom & dad for your reference.

SIRE









DAM - This is a pic a few days after she delivered her litter, so yeah, she's not in a not so good shape here. 









So what d'ya think guys? I got Aslan from a place called Bukidnon, the climate there is kinda cold compared to where we are living today where it's hot during 8am-3pm. I just opened it up cause they say the climate can also effect the pup's hair growth.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

For the German Shepherd, there are two coat types. Stock coat (not single, stock coats are still double coated) and long stock coat. There are other terms many people use to describe the long stock coats that are short, the most common term being "plush." Most long stock coats are still double coated (that is, undercoat and guard hairs on the outer coat) but very rarely there are supposedly some that do not have an undercoat. I've personally never met one of these.

Both of the pups parents would technically be long stock coats, though they have very short coats for a long stock. Your pup looks like a stock coat to me but may indeed be a bit fluffier like the parents. Most commonly, long stock coated puppies have ear "floofies" which is tufts of fur sticking out of their ears.


----------



## aileenbokingo (Dec 14, 2012)

Rerun said:


> For the German Shepherd, there are two coat types. Stock coat (not single, stock coats are still double coated) and long stock coat. There are other terms many people use to describe the long stock coats that are short, the most common term being "plush." Most long stock coats are still double coated (that is, undercoat and guard hairs on the outer coat) but very rarely there are supposedly some that do not have an undercoat. I've personally never met one of these.
> 
> Both of the pups parents would technically be long stock coats, though they have very short coats for a long stock. Your pup looks like a stock coat to me but may indeed be a bit fluffier like the parents. Most commonly, long stock coated puppies have ear "floofies" which is tufts of fur sticking out of their ears.


Thanks for the input Rerun! Well my GSD pup actually has those "floofies" in the ears just like you mentioned, also some in his cheeks and lower chest part.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

He will have the same kind of long coat as his parents - they are long stocks, but not Collie type of long coats. My Nyxie is the same way, she is a long coat but just barely. 2 long coats will produce only long coats since it is a recessive gene. Since his parents are long coats he and his entire litter is as well.


----------



## aileenbokingo (Dec 14, 2012)

spiritsmom said:


> He will have the same kind of long coat as his parents - they are long stocks, but not Collie type of long coats. My Nyxie is the same way, she is a long coat but just barely. 2 long coats will produce only long coats since it is a recessive gene. Since his parents are long coats he and his entire litter is as well.


Wow, thanks spiritsmom! I was kinda worried because I thought the hot climate will affect the growth of his coat.


----------

